# UTV Clicksilver-do I have to initiate all contact?



## CCOVICH (3 Apr 2005)

Recently signed up to UTV Clicksilver.  I received no correspondence after I sent in the application, and the only contact I had with them was when I called them to check on the status.  A few days later, a dsl router was left outside our door without any note saying it was from UTV.  I called them again on Tuesday (this was my advised 'go-live' date, and asked when I was getting a username and password.  I was told that I could get them then, and did I want them.  I said that I certainly did.  Now happily surfing away, but have not received an account number, so am not able to monitor my usage, and have received no info on whether we now have telephone services from them.  What are people's experiences-do I have to call again to get this info, or will they eventually get round to sending it?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2005)

I am on the _Clicksilver_ three month free trial, received my account id/username/password by email, the router by courier, set it up myself and have had no problems thereafter including accessing my online account details.

Your _ADSL_ router login is your account identifier and is of the form _csxxxxxx_ where _xxxxxx_ is a six digit number. You can see this by connecting to your _ADSL_ router via http://192.168.1.1 (unless this has been changed), entering the username _admin_ and the password (blank by default if I recall correctly). This and your password should have been emailed to you. You will need them to log into your _Clicksilver_ account to check your bandwidth usage etc. using the _My Account_ link here. You should also read the Clicksilver FAQs if you have any questions before calling them.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Apr 2005)

"This and your password should have been emailed to you."


That's the problem-haven't received any e-mails.  I did try the login username and password I used to setup the router, and bingo it worked, so thanks for the info Clubman (yet again!).  I just think it's strange that they didn't bother to contact me by e-mail to tell me all this.

BTW, my usage this month is showing as 0 for both download an upload, and I've been using it for the past 4 days.  Is this normal during the trial (the limits don't apply?), or is there a lag in UTV updating your account?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2005)

When I started using it it took a few days (or weeks?) for the stats to start updating. After that they seem to update daily. I'm very surprised that they never emailed you when you applied for _Clicksilver_ and when they allocated your details/activated your account.


----------



## euroDilbert (3 Apr 2005)

CCOVICH  - my experience was the same as Clubman's.

Try emailing or phoning support to find out if there's a problem.


Incidentally, I have been a happy UTV customer for about 6 months now, and have had no problems whatsoever. Others have had problems at various times, but that might depend on your exchange.
Also, since last night my 512kb speed is now 1Mb (as for eircom).


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2005)

I've been using it since January and haven't had any problems other than the outage yesterday which I think was down to _eircom_ and related to the upgrade of their _ADSL_ packages (the ones resold by most or all other _ADSL_ service providers who take them on a wholesale basis) from 512Kbps to 1Mbps or 1Mbps to 2Mbps. Only noticed this evening that my erstwhile 512Kbps link is now 1Mbps. The main issue I've had with _UTV_ is that they can be very slow to answer technical support emails relating to their broadband or voice services.


----------



## demoivre (4 Apr 2005)

I am with Clicksilver since 06/2004 and am generally happy with the service. They sent me an e-mail last June advising me of a/c details and password and also to tell me that the the modem would arrive two to three days later which it did. I opted for  self install. I have used their phone support a few times which I found ok though e -mail replies from them are quite slow.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2005)

Same general experience here. I signed up for the trial at the start of January but there was a delay and no update on when the modem/router was to be delivered and it eventually arrived while I was abroad and I hadn't known to arrange for somebody to be there to accept delivery so when I complained about the lack of notification they moved my start date forward to when I was able to actually install it on my return which was fair enough. When I noticed the outage at the weekend I called the  1890 926111 support number only to discover that it's only operational office hours seven days a week. Oh well...


----------



## demoivre (4 Apr 2005)

My speed has increased to 1 mb also Clubman - is this here to stay ie replacing the 512 kbps? I haven't seen anything on the UTV website about increased speeds though I ain't complaining.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2005)

As far as I know it's here to stay. _eircom_ doubled the download speed of their 512Kbps and 1Mbps retail and wholesale _ADSL_ packages and the wholesale packages are resold by the majority of domestic _ADSL_ providers. Note that the upload speed of the 512Kbps (now 1Mbps) packages remains at 128Kbps at the moment but I've heard rumours that this may be doubled too. I'm surprised that there hasn't been more coverage of this event myself. This speed tester is useful for estimating your download/upload speeds - obviously (due to overhead, latencies etc.) you may not always hit the absolute max (e.g. 1Mbps/128Kbps) while with very compressible content (e.g. raw text) you may seem to surpass it!


----------



## demoivre (4 Apr 2005)

Thanks for that Clubman .


----------



## Savvy (4 Apr 2005)

This upgrade has been initiated by Eircom.
As part of it, all standard Eircom BB users will go from 512Kbps to 1024Kbps.
Users on the higher monthly package will go from 512Kbps to 2048Kbps.
There is no change to upload speeds, these remain at 128kbps.

Also Eircom are doubling there caps. So lower package cap moves from 4Gb to 8GB and the more expensive package moves to 16Gb from 8Gb.

Esat/Utv users will get the increased speeds but currently their caps remain as is.

Since there is a 13-15% overhead for transmitting packets over the network this means that people will be able to download at up to a max of about 109KB/s on lower package and approx 220KB/s on higher package.
Enjoy.
S


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2005)

Savvy said:
			
		

> Also Eircom are doubling there caps. So lower package cap moves from 4Gb to 8GB and the more expensive package moves to 16Gb from 8Gb.



Not meaning to be too pedantic but bear in mind that the latter two figures should be 16GB and 8GB since B=Byte and b=bit by convention. Not also that _UTV Clicksilver/Clicksilver Plus_ already had an 8/16GB cap per month respectively so _eircom_ are simply matching these.


----------



## tallpaul (6 Apr 2005)

I've been following this thread with interest. I also have UTV for phones and broadband and have had no difficulties whatsoever. However I notice that users can see their connection speed has doubled and how much of the 8gb a month they have used. How do you find this information out.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Apr 2005)

If you take UTV BB package- do you have to take their call package also?

ninsaga


----------



## tallpaul (6 Apr 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> If you take UTV BB package- do you have to take their call package also?
> 
> ninsaga



No not that I am aware of but with it, BB works out at €30 per month which is the cheapest I have found.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Apr 2005)

You do/did if you wanted to avail of the free trial.  I don't know if that offer is still available though.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2005)

As far as I know you do have to take their phone package if you take their broadband packages. See item 5 of their terms & conditions. I was already on _UTV Talk_ so it didn't really affect me.


----------



## MonsieurBond (7 Apr 2005)

*No more free lunches...*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> You do/did if you wanted to avail of the free trial. I don't know if that offer is still available though.



EsatBT told me in response to a query yesterday that there are NO MORE FREE BROADBAND TRIALS as and from 1st April 2005, as the trials were the result of a Government initiatiave which ended on 31st March.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

*Re: No more free lunches...*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> EsatBT told me in response to a query yesterday that there are NO MORE FREE BROADBAND TRIALS as and from 1st April 2005, as the trials were the result of a Government initiatiave which ended on 31st March.



According to the UTV Clicksilver Ts&Cs you can sign up for their offer until 15th April. 


> 1. This offer is only available to you where your completed Order is received by UTV Internet and your line activated by UTV Internet between 1st June 2004 and 15th April 2005 (inclusive).


Their Clicksilver page also says that the offer ends on 30th June but it's not clear of this means that you can still sign up up to that date or of that's when the free offer ends for customers who sign up in April!?


----------



## Deadstar69 (13 Apr 2005)

I just got off the phone with them, and the person I talked to thanked me for pointing out the discrepancy mentioned above (ie offer valid to 30th of June, yet T&C mention 15 April). So hopefully it'll be changed.


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

I've gone with UTV clicksilver for broadband, I've installed the DSL router using ethernet port on my pc, this appears to be working with the power, eth/act light and DSL lights all on. When I'm prompted for username and password, I've tried both Admin and an empty password plus the username and password which UTV issued and get an 'Access denied' message, has anyone any ideas before I give UTV a call. 

Just want to check is it something simple before calling 
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> When I'm prompted for username and password



Prompted by what? If you are connecting to the router's web based administrative console using a web browser then you need to enter the administrative credentials detailed in the accompanying documentation (usually "admin" and no password or "admin" and some default password). On the other hand if you are already connected and are referring to the credentials needed to configure your router and establish an _ADSL _connection then you will need your UTV username (_cs<nnnnnn> _- where _<nnnnnn> _is a 6 digit customer number) and password allocated and emailed to you on registration. What router did you get? The _Creative Blaster _one or another model?


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

Yes, it's the creative blaster one I got. It's when I try to connect to the initial DSL routers home page that I have the problem with. I enter http://192.168.1.1 and try Admin and no password that I get the error message


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2005)

Have you read the docs that came with the router? I can't remember if the admin password is blank or has some default value but it's definitely described in the docs/leaflet. If you have a proxy configured in your browser settings then you may need to disable/remove it or bypass it for _192.168.1.* _addresses. If you have previously used your _PC _on a _LAN _then the networking may need to be disabled and the interface configured explicitly for a fixed _IP _address (e.g. 192.168.1.2) while connecting directly to the router.


----------



## tallpaul (22 Apr 2005)

I had the exact same problem. Make sure you disable any firewall or anti-virus protections when you try to log on using your username and password (that you got in your email). After you have successfully logged on, you can then reinstate protections and you will be away.

They really should have this in the instructions.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Apr 2005)

tallpaul said:
			
		

> I had the exact same problem. Make sure you disable any firewall or anti-virus protections when you try to log on using your username and password (that you got in your email). After you have successfully logged on, you can then reinstate protections and you will be away.
> 
> They really should have this in the instructions.



I run _ZoneAlarm _on my _PCs _and can access the router admin webpage OK. You do have to make sure that access to the local 192.168.1.* subnet bypasses the proxy server though and that the network settings are appropriate (this should be explained in the docs accompanying the gear). Another test might be to open a command shell and try telnetting directly to the box and see what happens:


_Start -> Run -> cmd.exe_
telnet 192.168.1.1 80
Hit return a few times and see if it spits anything out


----------



## Unregistered (25 Apr 2005)

I got this sorted by resetting the ASDL modem using a pin, reset button is between USB and ethernet ports.


----------

